# mplayer y lirc

## sio2

Estoy intentando compilar mplayer con soporte para lirc. Ya tengo cargados y funcionando (con xawtv y xmms) los módulos correspondientes, pero el mplayer se me resiste. He comprobado que, simplemente, el mplayer, al chequear mi sistema, resuelve que no tengo soporte para el mando a distancia. Por curiosidad me he descomprimido el MPlayer-nosequé.tar.bz2 y he mirado el archivo configure. Para habilitar la compilación del lirc, hace lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  if test -c /dev/lirc; then
> 
> 

 

y el problema es que yo tengo devfs y /dev/lirc en mi ordenador es un directorio: el dispositivo es /dev/lirc/0. En conclusión, no se pasa la prueba y se me compila el mplayer sin el soporte.

¿Alguna sugerencia? Por supuesto, puedo compilar el mplayer a pelo; pero me gustaría hacerlo con el emerge.

----------

## TcB

Oye, yo no consigo que me furrule el lirc con el control remoto de una PCTV, s ver si alguien me puede ayudar, dices que te va a ver si sabes como hacerlo pq yo lo dee por inútil:

He seguido estos pasos:

1.- instalado como módulo el driver para el serial

2.- emergido lirc sin errores

3.- pongo el demonio lircd el el rc

4.- rebooto

5.- mode2 y me sale esto:

This program is only intended for receivers supporting the pulse/space layer.

Note that this is no error, but this program simply makes no sense for your

receiver.

Ok miro el dmesg a ver que dice:

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI 

ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

miro en /dev a ver que tt me llama:

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            5 2002-08-31  /dev/lirc -> ttyS0

srw-rw-rw-    1 root     root            0 08-30 23:45 /dev/lircd

prw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 2002-08-31  /dev/lircm

O sea, parece que le tenga que pasar el parámetro io y irq para que sepa como 

utilizar el ttyS0. Miro a la web del lirc y encuentro esto:

"If your driver requires some special parameters to work you can specify them 

at the same place. For example you can set the IRQ and I/O base the serial 

port drivers shall use by adding the following line to /etc/conf.modules:

options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3e8"

Ok, por lo que tengo entendido esto en la gentoo hay que ponerlo en 

/etc/modules.d/aliases por lo que lo edito y agrego:

options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8  (con una f en vez de na e por lo del 

dmesg, no?)

Rebooto y na, mismo error en el dmesg. Ya no se que probar aver si alguien me 

inspira  :Wink: 

Hardware:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:04.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

00:04.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:04.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture 

(rev 11)

00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 

11)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. 

RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation RIVA TNT2 Model 64 (rev 

15)

La targeta y el mando funcionan ya que las probe antes en el güindous que 

tenia puesto, el cable lo tengo conectado al com1 pero he probado tb al com2 

y nada. Me dejo algo??

----------

## sio2

No idea, pero ¿estás seguro que necesitas usar el lirc_serial?¿Tiene algo que ver tu mando a distancia con el puerto serie?. Yo tengo una Avermedia 98 y uso el lirc_gpio. Yo me iba a google y a la página de lirc para ver:

1. Cuál módulo debo usar.

2. Si tengo que pasarle algún parámetro al módulo (yo para la Avermedia sí lo tengo que hacer y lo vi en la página del lirc)

3. Cómo debe ser mi archivo lirc.conf para que me respondan las teclas del mando a distancia. El lirc trae archivos lirc.conf para muchos tipos de tarjeta: puede que tengas suerte y te sirva uno o que no la tengas y te lo tengas que currar como fue mi caso.

----------

## TcB

Para un pinnacle PCTV para lo que he leido es el serial ese, yo tengo conectado el infrarrojos en el com1 y tu??

----------

## sio2

 *TcB wrote:*   

> Para un pinnacle PCTV para lo que he leido es el serial ese, yo tengo conectado el infrarrojos en el com1 y tu??

 

Me he metido en google y sí parece que sea ese. Más si lo tienes en el puerto serie (a mí me va a la propia tarjeta de televisión).

De todos modos a mí me funciona y el programa mode2 me pone lo mismo que a ti. Yo, para probar el mando a distancia uso irw, que viene con el propio lirc. Si no te funciona, a lo mejor es que tienes que tocar el archivo de configuración del lirc.

Suerte.

----------

## sio2

 *sio2 wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando compilar mplayer con soporte para lirc. Ya tengo cargados y funcionando (con xawtv y xmms) los módulos correspondientes, pero el mplayer se me resiste. He comprobado que, simplemente, el mplayer, al chequear mi sistema, resuelve que no tengo soporte para el mando a distancia. Por curiosidad me he descomprimido el MPlayer-nosequé.tar.bz2 y he mirado el archivo configure. Para habilitar la compilación del lirc, hace lo siguiente:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  if test -c /dev/lirc; then
> ...

 

Para el que le pueda interesar lo he solucionado "haciendo trampas". Desempaqueto el archivo fuente:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-x.y.z.ebuild unpack

```

ahora edito el archivo configure (que está en /var/tmp/portage/mplayer-x.y.z/work/MPlayer-x.y.z) y sustituyo el 'test -c' por 'test -e'. Y compilo e instalo:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-x.y.z.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-x.y.z.ebuil merge

```

Y ya funciona  :Smile: 

----------

